# Clima da vossa Terra



## Rog (17 Set 2006 às 23:24)

Agarrando um pouco na ideia do iceberg quando questionou sobre o perfil de cada membro, sugeria agora o perfil da vossa terra. Será uma forma interessante de conhecer melhor a vossa realidade climática e compreender alguns dados que por vezes surgem no "seguimento". 

*No Mapa* Norte da Madeira
*Altitude* 538 metros
*Mar e Serra* A menos de 10 Km tanto do mar como da serra (Pico Ruivo 1862 metros)
*Verão* com temperaturas médias de 20 a 25ºC - o recorde 37,4ºC (em 2006) Em 20 a 40% dos dias de verão chove
*Inverno* Invernos com temperaturas médias que variam entre os 10 e os 14ºC recorde 7,1ºC (2005) talvez em mais de 50% dos dias chove
*Últimos 5 anos situação extrema ou interessante*Talvez a passagem perto do furacão Vince e tempestade tropical Delta
*Humidade* Na maior parte do ano está acima de 70%.
*outros dados* Não há registo de ter caido neve por cá apenas granizo (neve só no Pico Ruivo e Areeiro.) É raríssimo trovoada no Verão, apenas nos meses mais frios. Devido à alta percentagem de humidade, a sensação de frio no inverno é maior.


----------



## Rog (18 Set 2006 às 21:36)

Então, ninguém tem nada a dizer sobre o clima lá da terra?


----------



## Fil (18 Set 2006 às 23:38)

Eu observo o tempo há pouco tempo, desde Março de 2005. Vou tentar descrever mais ou menos o clima de Bragança  

*No Mapa* Nordeste de Portugal
*Altitude* 700 metros
*Mar e Serra* A uns 170Km do mar emn linha recta e com a serra mesmo ao lado, os maiores picos são o da Serra da Nogueira a quase 1300m e o da Serra de Montesinho a quase 1500m
*Verão* a média costuma ficar mais ou menos entre 18ºC e 23ºC, os dias são quentes e secos mas as noites costumam ser frias (tendo em conta que é verão), o record está em 39,5ºC. Pelo que tenho observado, a pouquissima chuva que cai neste estação costuma ser em trovoadas devido ao calor.
*Inverno* a média costuma ficar mais ou menos entre 2ºC e 6ºC, é nesta estação que cai a maior parte da chuva durante o ano. Até hoje, não me lembro de nenhum inverno sem neve. O record está em -12ºC.
*Últimos 5 anos situação extrema ou interessante* Agora não me estou a lembrar de nada de especial  
*Humidade* Não sei, mas no inverno tem vários dias de nevoeiro permanente, ou seja, humidade a 100% todo o dia.
*Outros dados* Hmm não sei


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 14:55)

Obrigado Fil, interessante mais ao menos à altitude que eu vivo, mas com condições climáticas nada parecidas. 
Gostava que mais membros também deixagem por cá o seu cunho.
Não é necessário responderem a todos os dados como fiz, se preferirem  deixem apenas um pequeno apontamento, à vossa maneira sobre o clima da vossa terra.


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 14:58)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Obrigado Fil, interessante mais ao menos à altitude que eu vivo, mas com condições climáticas nada parecidas.
> Gostava que mais membros também deixagem por cá o seu cunho.
> Não é necessário responderem a todos os dados como fiz, se preferirem  deixem apenas um pequeno apontamento, à vossa maneira sobre o clima da vossa terra.



Deixa passar o gordon que depois eu faço...


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 16:00)

Sim, também é melhor deixar passar o Gordon e depois actualizo 
Sem falta prometido


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 17:18)

Fil disse:


> Eu observo o tempo há pouco tempo, desde Março de 2005. Vou tentar descrever mais ou menos o clima de Bragança
> 
> *No Mapa* Nordeste de Portugal
> *Altitude* 700 metros
> ...



Como vivo na mesma cidade não vou acrescentar grande coisa. Gostaria, no entanto, de referir como situação extrema, nestes últimos 5 anos, o dia 18 de Fevereiro de 2003. Nesse dia choveu durante várias horas com valores de temperatura inferiores a zero (Freezing rain). Esta situação deixou tudo coberto por uma película de gelo muito perigosa para veículos e até para os peões   A máxima desse dia ficou em -1,5ºC. No final da tarde a chuva passou a neve e ainda caiu mais de 5 cm nessa noite.


----------



## Iceberg (19 Set 2006 às 19:12)

RogPacheco, lamento não ter mais tempo disponível para participar neste brilhante forum, mas mal possa prometo deixar o meu contributo neste tópico, e logo com três localizações:

Braga (onde vivo actualmente)
Porto (onde vivi durante muitos anos)
Miranda do Douro (onde passo muito do meu tempo livre)

Excelente tópico.


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 22:31)

Sem problema, respondam quando puderem!


----------



## tozequio (19 Set 2006 às 23:14)

Pois, eu também não tenho muito tempo, mas prometo que pelo menos no fim de semana vou também fazer o perfil climático da minha terrinha  

E já agora, bom tópico


----------



## tozequio (21 Set 2006 às 21:30)

*No Mapa* Cerca de 8 km a sul do Porto
*Altitude* 180 metros
*Mar e Serra* Cerca de 7-8 km do mar, vivo na vertente leste da Serra de Canelas, o que me tira bastantes horas de sol ao fim da tarde. Estou ainda mais ou menos a 25km em linha recta da Serra da Freite, cuja altitude máxima se encontra a 1222 metros de altitude, o que me permite, todos os anos, ver belíssimas paisagens nevadas aqui de casa
*Verão* Mínimas entre os 15ºC e os 19ºC, e máximas entre os 25ºC e os 30ºC
*Inverno* Mínimas entre os 1ºC e 5ºC e máximas entre 12ºC e 15ºC
*Últimos 5 anos situação extrema ou interessante* Talvez um dia na vaga de valor de 2003, em que pelas 16.00 a temperatura rondava os 30ºC, e ás 19.30 estava pelos 38ºC 
*Humidade* Não tenho registo na minha modesta estação, mas diria que anda por cima dos 50% na maioria do Inverno, e pelos 30-40% no Verão
*Outros dados* Não há neve por aqui desde Janeiro de 1987, mas espero que a coisa mude neste Inverno. Estivemos tão perto este ano...   Para além disso, a situação orográfica especial em que me encontro faz com que tenha cerca de 15-20 dias de mínima negativa durante o Inverno, enquanto no Porto não deve passar de 1-2 dias anuais.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Set 2006 às 22:36)

LOCALIZAÇÃO; FICA NA REGIÃO SUL DO BRASIL NO ESTADO DE SANTA CATARINA (QUE TEM QUASE O MESMO TAMANHO DE PORTUGAL). ESTÁ A +- 230 KM DA CAPITAL/SC: FLORIANÓPOLIS.

ALTITUDE: OSCILA ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m NA ÁREA URBANA, O MUNICÍPIO VARIA DESDE +-900 m A +-1700 m. A CIDADE ESTÁ, EM LINHA RETA, +- 80/100 KM DO ATLÂNTICO. É A CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL.

VERÃO; MUITO FRESCO, AS NOITES EM GERAL FICAM ENTRE 10/15ºC E ALGUMAS VEZES CHEGAM A 6/9ºC. DURANTE O VERÃO CLIMÁTICO, DEZ A MARÇO, NÃO É RARO TER GEADA FRACA, NA REGIÃO JÁ TEVE MÍNIMA NEGATIVA EM JANEIRO (11/01/1994 COM -1,0ºC EM URUPEMA, CIDADE BEM PRÓXIMA). DURANTE A TARDE AS MÁXIMAS OSCILAM ENTRE 22/27ºC, RARAMENTE PASSA DOS 28ºC A MAIS ALTA NA CIDADE FOI DE 31,4ºC.

INVERNO; DURA EM MÉDIA DE MAIO A SETEMBRO. AS MÍNIMAS NORMALMENTE FICAM ENTRE 5/10ºC E MÁXIMAS ENTRE 13/18ºC, ALGUMAS VEZES PASSA DOS 20/22ºC E EM MÉDIA TEM 50/70 DIAS COM MÍNIMAS ABAIXO DOS 5ºC E ENTRE 13/18 DIAS ABAIXO DE ZERO E 15 DIAS COM MÁXIMAS ABAIXO DOS 10ºC. EM MÉDIA OCORREM 70/80 GEADAS NO ANO, QUASE TODOAS ENTRE ABRIL A OUTUBRO. E EM MÉDIA DE 5/7 DIAS COM NEVE, GERALMENTE MUITO FRACA, 1 A 3 NEVADAS BOAS A CADA 3/6 ANOS EM MÉDIA ( ÚLTIMAMENTE ESTÁ ESCASSA A NEVE, FAZ 10 ANOS QUE NÃO NEVA FORTE NA CIDADE.) A CIDADE JÁ FICOU ISOLADA PELA NEVE POR QUASE 10 DIAS EM AGOSTO DE 1957 (NA CIDADE A NEVE VARIOU DE 0,60 m A 1,30 m E NO CAMPO PASSOU DE 1,5 m. NA ÚLTIMA NEVE FORTE EM 1996 FORAM 21 CM EM 7 HORAS. A MENOR TEMPERATURA, OFICIAL, É DE -10,0ºC EM 1991. NO DISTRITO DO CRUZEIRO ESTIMO QUE JÁ TENHA CHEGADO A -15ºC ( NESTE ANO CHEGOU A -8,1ºC.) E NO MORRO DA IGREJA E DAS ANTENAS (1822 m E +-1700 m) JÁ PASSOU DOS -17ºC. O ANO QUE MAIS DIAS DE NEVE TEVE FOI EM; 1990 COM 15 DIAS, SENDO 12 NA CIDADE. 

FATOS MARCANTES; EM 1999 TIVEMOS A NEVE MAIS CEDO E MAIS TARDE JÁ REGISTRADA, DIA 16/04 E 03/10. E EM 2004 TIVEMO A PASSAGEM DO FURACÃO "CATARINA"  NO LITORAL SUL DE SC, SENDO QUE O OLHO PASSOU A +-15/20 KM DO CENTRO DE S.JOAQUIM!! UM BELO SUSTO!

UMIDADE RELATIVA DO AR; JÁ REGISTREI ATÉ 12% E NÃO É RARO DESCER A 18/23%, MAIS ENTRE ABRIL A NOVEMBRO.

CHUVA; CHOVE BEM E AO LONGO DO ANO, SEM ESTAÇÃO SECA DEFINIDA, O TOTAL  ANUAL É DE; +-1700 mm. COHVE MAIS NA PRIMAVERA E VERÃO E É COMUM TER ENTRE 25/35 DIAS COM OCORRÊNCIA DE GRANIZO (TERROR DOS FRUTICULTORES)


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2006 às 22:43)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> LOCALIZAÇÃO; FICA NA REGIÃO SUL DO BRASIL NO ESTADO DE SANTA CATARINA (QUE TEM QUASE O MESMO TAMANHO DE PORTUGAL). ESTÁ A +- 230 KM DA CAPITAL/SC: FLORIANÓPOLIS.
> 
> ALTITUDE: OSCILA ENTRE 1320 A 1440 m NA ÁREA URBANA, O MUNICÍPIO VARIA DESDE +-900 m A +-1700 m. A CIDADE ESTÁ, EM LINHA RETA, +- 80/100 KM DO ATLÂNTICO. É A CIDADE MAIS FRIA DO BRASIL.
> 
> ...



Pois tendo em conta o Brasil (conhecido pelo calor), esta região foge a este padrão, mas também, o Brasil é bem grande, e deverá ter várias regiões climáticas destintas. Quanto ao furacão Catarina, recordo e na altura acompanhei com bastante interesse o seu desenvolvimento, falta criar aqui no forum um debate sobre esta raridade no Atlântico Sul.


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2006 às 22:11)

Gostava que mais membros partilhassem, a realidade climática da sua terra. 
Com 110 membros, esperava mais participação


----------



## Minho (25 Set 2006 às 23:03)

Pois cá vai a minha. Não tenho dados climáticos da minha terra, tive de me basear nos dados de Orense que tem o clima extremamente parecido com o de Melgaço. As temperaturas previstas para Ourense quase sempre são as que se verificam por Melgaço. Talvez um pouco mais quente no verão...

*No Mapa*: Extremo Norte de Portugal -  42° 6'54.37"N  8°15'30.58"W






*Altitude*: dos 100 metros até 250 metros sendo que o centro histórico situa-se a 190

*Mar*: A 40 KM das Rias Baixas e a 53 KM do Mar Aberto
*Serra*: Fica no sopé de várias picos com altitudes de 1200. Do outro lado do rio também é circundado por serras que variam entre os 900 e 800 metros

*Verão *com temperaturas Máximas de 26,3 a 29,6 e das Mínimas de 12.1 a 14.4  - o recorde - Não sei 

*Inverno *: Invernos com temperaturas Máximas que variam entre os 11,5 e os 14,2ºC recorde Não sei. Mas certamente no Inverno de 2001/2002 que chegou aos -5ºC.

*Últimos 5 anos situação extrema ou interessante*: Sem dúvida os sucessivos nevões de 2006  

*Humidade*: Sempre acima dos 50% sendo que o máximo é de 71% em Jan e Dez e o mínimo de 53% em Agosto.

*Precipitação*: +- 1000mm anuais
*
Outros dados*: Sofre um misto de influência atlântica e das serras circundantes. Fazem-se sentir particularmente as forte inversões térmicas no Inverno.


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Set 2006 às 15:52)

Pois bem aqui fica o meu contributo; Desde já peço desculpa ao Rogério (de Rog  acho eu hehehe) pela demora. Esta foi uma excelente ideia.  

*No Mapa* Alto Alentejo, distrito de Portalegre. A 12 Km da fronteira do Caia com Espanha.
*Altitude* entre os 200 e os 310 metros
*Mar e Serra* A 200 Km do mar e 54 Km da serra (S. de São Mamede 1025 metros)
*Verão* com temperaturas médias de 24 a 27ºC, com muito pouca chuva, é nesta estação em que pelo menos 3 meses são secos.
*Inverno* Invernos com temperaturas médias que variam entre os 7 e os 12ºC, sendo que nos dois últimos anos, 2005 e 2006, o Janeiro foi um pouco mais frio, com Tmed: 6,24ºC e 6,85ºC. É nesta estação que se concentram as chuvas, sendo que o mês de Outubro, na estação do Outono, é tradicionalmente muito chuvoso com precipitações acumuladas superiores a 120 mm.
*Últimos 5 anos situação extrema ou interessante* A onda de calor de 2003, com um record de 17 dias seguidos em que a temp. máxima superou os 40ºC, de 29/07 a 14/08 . E o episódio de neve a 29/01/2006 onde quase não nevou em Elvas e aqui a apenas 15 Km nevava copiosamente .
*Humidade* Durante o Inverno uma média aproximada de 80%, nos meses de Verão não ultrapassa em média os 45%.
*outros dados* Possui um clima marcadamente mediterrânico, caracterizado por uma estação seca bem acentuada no Verão e um Outono e Inverno pluviosos, mas, como é evidente, não tão pluviosos como em certas regiões do nosso país, de superior altitude ou mais próximas da influência Oceânica. O grau de continentalidade é portanto, nesta região, um factor dominante, incidindo não só sob o regime pluviométrico, como também sob a variação térmica.
Deste modo, os Verões apresentam temperaturas bastante elevadas e em contrapartida, os Invernos são frios e com frequentes geadas, o que determina uma amplitude de variação térmica anual de cerca de 20º C.
Tem uma insolação média anual entre 3.000 e 3.100 horas e cuja radiação solar média anual regista os valores de 1851 a 1909 Kw/h/m2. QUOTE]

Aqui deixo 4 gráficos Termo-Pluviométricos dos últimos anos (incluindo o inacabado 2006)


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2006 às 00:52)

Bem outubro tem sido um excelente mês nos ultimos nos anos em Elvas bem tipico de outono, espero que o que aí vem seja parecido ou melhor ainda


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Set 2006 às 02:23)

Fil disse:


> Bem outubro tem sido um excelente mês nos ultimos nos anos em Elvas bem tipico de outono, espero que o que aí vem seja parecido ou melhor ainda



Sim de facto é o melhor mês em termos de pluviosidade aqui da cidade.


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2006 às 10:42)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois bem aqui fica o meu contributo; Desde já peço desculpa ao Rogério (de Rog  acho eu hehehe) pela demora. Esta foi uma excelente ideia.
> 
> *No Mapa* Alto Alentejo, distrito de Portalegre. A 12 Km da fronteira do Caia com Espanha.
> *Altitude* entre os 200 e os 310 metros
> ...



Desde já agradeço o contributo. E sim, Rog é de Rogério .
Tirando os extremos de 40º e as nevadas e geadas, a temperatura média é muito idêntica à que eu registo por cá na Mad. tanto nas temperaturas de verão como de inverno, a precipitação por cá, é mais abundante. Achei bastante curioso essa diferença abismal na percipitação de Set. para Out. . Outubro por aí não dá descanço, é sempre a chover


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 11:42)

Boas Rogério,
Como já descrito pelo Tozequio, as condições climáticas são semelhante, gostando apenas de carescentar que o extremo de frio foi em Fev de 1984 com doi dias de Neve 
Saliento o facto de que a humidade média é acima dos 55%´.

Deixo aqui um os gráficos dos últimos 5 anos em termos de média temp. máximas e mínima, média precipitação/d e tendo em conta a média 61-90.
2001 na Estalção da Serra do Pilar em Vila Nova de Gaia 80m altura, compilados por mim num estudo recente 
Reparem na tendência da precipitação, i.e. deixou de ser frequente nuns meses para passarem a ser noutros, sendo que Abril deixou de ser o que era, além da evolução da temperatura  




2002




2003




2004




2005




2001-2005


----------



## albertoisla (29 Set 2006 às 14:21)

*No Mapa*Sudoeste de Espanha
*Altitude* 28 metros
*Mar e Serra* Mar-1kms Serra 80kms (Serra de Cádiz) Altitude máxima de 1646m.
*Verão*com temperaturas Máximas de 29-32º e das Mínimas de 19-21º com muito pouca chuva
*Inverno*com temperaturas máximas de 15-16º e das minimas de 6-8º  É nesta estação que se concentram as chuvas, na estação do Outono, muito chuvoso com precipitações acumuladas superiores a 300 mm.
*Últimos 5 anos situação extrema ou interessante*episódio de neve a 28/01/2006, por ejemplo
*Humidade*Durante o Inverno uma média aproximada de 85%, nos meses de Verão não ultrapassa em média os 60%.
*outros dados*Precipitação: +- 600mm anuais


----------



## Michel do Lago (6 Out 2006 às 22:11)

No Mapa: lugar nenhum, já que vivo no Brasil (e sou brasileiro), em Curitiba, no estado do Paraná (sul do Brasil) a uma latitude de 25,30 S (dois graus abaixo do trópico de capricórneo.
Clima: subtropical. Após o ano de 2001, me parece estar adquirindo características de transição entre o subtropical e o tropical de altitude, por causa do aquecimento.   
Altitude 934 metros
Mar e Serra: serra a cerca de 40km; mar a cerca de 90km em linha reta 
Verão com temperaturas médias de 20,5ºC  antes de 1990, e de 21,5º C após 1990 - o recorde 35,4ºC (novembro de 1995); 34,8º C (janeiro de 2006): os meses de verão são os mais chuvosos do ano, com uma média de 190mm em janeiro. 
Invernos com temperaturas médias mensais aproximadas de 12,5C em junho e julho (hemisfério sul) antes de 1990, e de 13,5C após 1990.
Mínimas de -6,3ºC em 1920; -5,2º C em 1955, 1970; -5,1ºC em 1975.
Nos últimos anos as mínimas absolutas foram:
-3,5º C (2000); 1,4º C (2001), 0,3ºC (2002), 0,4ºC (2003), -0,6ºC (2004), 2,9ºC (2005), 1,2º C (2006)  
 Os meses de inverno são os mais secos, com uma média de 90mm em julho e agosto. 
Últimos 5 anos situação extrema ou interessante: temperaturas médias anuais em torno de 17,9º C entre 2001 e 2006, quando o padrão histórico anterior a 1990, apontava para 16,5º C, tendo registrado uma média de 17,25º C na década de 90 
Humidade Na maior parte do ano está acima de 70%.
Sobre a neve: significativa acumulação em 1928 e 1975. Quedas em 1942, 1955.  Pequenas quedas sem acumulação em 1979 e 1987. A ocorrência de neve é raríssima em Curitiba e com o aquecimento dos últimos anos, é possível que nunca mais ocorra. 
As geadas, entretanto, ocorrem todos os anos, nos meses de inverno, e, às vezes, no outono.


----------



## Rog (7 Out 2006 às 22:56)

Michel do Lago disse:


> No Mapa: lugar nenhum, já que vivo no Brasil (e sou brasileiro), em Curitiba, no estado do Paraná (sul do Brasil) a uma latitude de 25,30 S (dois graus abaixo do trópico de capricórneo.
> Clima: subtropical. Após o ano de 2001, me parece estar adquirindo características de transição entre o subtropical e o tropical de altitude, por causa do aquecimento.
> Altitude 934 metros
> Mar e Serra: serra a cerca de 40km; mar a cerca de 90km em linha reta
> ...



Bem-vindo Michel do Lago! No mapa o Brasil também existe . é um clima temperado esse aí.


----------



## Michel do Lago (9 Out 2006 às 23:31)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Bem-vindo Michel do Lago! No mapa o Brasil também existe . é um clima temperado esse aí.



Obrigado! 
Infelizmente, eu já não reconheço mais o clima da minha região, de tão alterado que está! As estiagens no Brasil estão cada vez mais freqüentes. No extremo sul do país, houve estivais fortíssimos em dois verões consecutivos. Em minha cidade, ficamos com chuvas abaixo da média por dez meses seguidos, e no interior do meu estado, os agricultores sofreram com uma seca que perdurou desde o verão passado, continuando por todo o outono e inverno, e só acabando agora na primavera. 
No começo deste ano tivemos uma seca muito severa na Amazônia, região de clima equatorial, e, normalmente muito chuvosa, sem estação seca. 
As previsões atinentes ao aquecimento global é que, em 2100, 30% da Terra será deserto. Isto será um desastre para o Brasil, e, nós já estamos sentindo na pele os efeitos do aquecimento global e da destruição da Amazônia!
Acho que daqui a trinta anos, a minha cidade, que era subtropical (quase temperada) e úmida, vai ter um clima tropical e seco! 
Na minha infância, tínhamos invernos frios e verões agradáveis. Hoje, já temos invernos amenos e verões escaldantes!


----------



## Rog (9 Out 2006 às 23:36)

Michel do Lago disse:


> Obrigado!
> Infelizmente, eu já não reconheço mais o clima da minha região, de tão alterado que está! As estiagens no Brasil estão cada vez mais freqüentes. No extremo sul do país, houve estivais fortíssimos em dois verões consecutivos. Em minha cidade, ficamos com chuvas abaixo da média por dez meses seguidos, e no interior do meu estado, os agricultores sofreram com uma seca que perdurou desde o verão passado, continuando por todo o outono e inverno, e só acabando agora na primavera.
> No começo deste ano tivemos uma seca muito severa na Amazônia, região de clima equatorial, e, normalmente muito chuvosa, sem estação seca.
> As previsões atinentes ao aquecimento global é que, em 2100, 30% da Terra será deserto. Isto será um desastre para o Brasil, e, nós já estamos sentindo na pele os efeitos do aquecimento global e da destruição da Amazônia!
> ...




O caso da Amazónia é crítico e não se sabe se o desmatamento que por lá está a ocorrer não terá um peso decisivo nessa mudança de clima. Li hoje na Folha de São Paulo que cerca de 37,3% da área reservada da Amazónia está a ser desmatada o que é muito preocupante.


----------



## Michel do Lago (11 Out 2006 às 17:49)

Veja, o mês de outubro é um mês ainda fresco por aqui. Normalmente a média para o mês seria de 16,5º C, mas neste ano de 2006, estamos com clima típico de verão, embora ainda seja início de primavera. E esta tendência ao aquecimento tem ficado cada vez mais forte e evidente a medida em que os anos passam!


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2007 às 15:26)

há alguns meses lancei este desafio, que o recupero para os que não tiveram oportunidade de o ler, falar um pouco sobre o clima da vossa terra:
 Será uma forma interessante de conhecer melhor a vossa realidade climática e compreender alguns dados que por vezes surgem no "seguimento". 
Recupero os meus dados como exemplo:

*No Mapa *Norte da Madeira
*Altitude *538 metros
*Mar e Serra* A menos de 10 Km tanto do mar como da serra (Pico Ruivo 1862 metros)
*Verão* com temperaturas médias de 20 a 25ºC - o recorde 37,4ºC (em 2006) Em 20 a 40% dos dias de verão chove
*Inverno *Invernos com temperaturas médias que variam entre os 10 e os 14ºC recorde 7,1ºC (2005) talvez em mais de 50% dos dias chove
*Últimos 5 anos situação extrema ou interessante *Talvez a passagem perto do furacão Vince e tempestade tropical Delta
*Humidade *Na maior parte do ano está acima de 70%.
*outros dados* Não há registo de ter caido neve por cá apenas granizo (neve só no Pico Ruivo e Areeiro.)  Com alguns casos esporádicos de tempestade, as trovoadas por aqui não são tão comuns como em portugal Continental..


----------



## xicovsky (27 Abr 2007 às 10:58)

*No mapa:* Viseu
*Altitude:* 518 metros
*Verão:*A média é entre 19ºC a 24ºC, os dias são bastante quentes, record da máxima foi de 38.6, a 8 de Agosto de 2003.
*Inverno*:A média do Inverno é entre 4ºC e 8ºC, com minimas abaixo do zero durante 25-30 dias. Record da minima foi de -7ºC em 1 de Março de 2005.
Tem uma precipitação anual de mais de *1300 mm*.
A neve é muito rara. às vezes ocorre um fenómeno, no Inverno, o *Sincelo, *que nao deixa as temperauras máximas subirem além dos 3ºC,4ºC.


Extremos em 2007:

Máxima: 26ºC  
Mínima: -4,2ºC


----------



## Hailana (5 Fev 2008 às 18:04)

Olá a todos.
Acabei de me registar e desde já os meus parabéns por tão bela e interessante iniciativa. De facto não conhecia e tenho muito prazer em fazer parte desta comunidade.

Queria pedir, se fosse possível, se alguém me poderia informar onde posso encontrar uma descrição detalhada das características climáticas e geográficas de Elvas. Tenho encontrado, em diversos sites e publicações, mas sempre breves referências.

Muito obrigada!

Eu sou do Porto e já vi que vão colocar informação relativamente à "minha "cidade. No entanto, para também poder dar o meu contributo, posteriormente colocarei informações relativamente à cidade de nápoles, em Itália, que é onde me encontro desde Setembro.


----------



## vitamos (7 Fev 2008 às 14:07)

Boas:
Poderia falar de Lisboa (Terra Natal) ou Coimbra (Actual morada). Mas entendi que embora tenha poucos dados disponíveis seria mais interessante dar a conhecer a terra onde nasceram os meus pais e onde passei muito da minha juventude, não só por ser uma terra que me diz muito, mas também por ser certamente menos conhecida pelos membros do Fórum. Assim ficam os dados possíveis da aldeia de CABEÇUDO, freguesia pertencente ao concelho da Sertã (Distrito de Castelo Branco)

*Dados Gerais*  Área 9,95 km², 1037 habitantes (2006). Densidade: 100,4 hab/km². (Dados: Wikipédia)

*No Mapa* Centro de Portugal (cerca de 15 km a norte do centro Geodésico)
*Altitude* 375 metros
*Mar e Serra* A cerca de 75km em linha recta do oceano atlântico. A serra mais próxima dista pouco mais de 15 km a nordeste e é a de Alvéolos (1084 metros). 
*Clima* Não possuo registos que o permitam caracterizar. No entanto o perfil climatérico encontra-se provavelmente entre Santarém e Castelo Branco, sedes de Distrito relativamente equidistantes. A área onde se insere (vale entre montanhas com floresta relativamente densa), não costuma ser propícia a temperaturas extremas.
*Últimos 5 anos situação extrema ou interessante*Queda de precipitação intensa do dia 24 de Novembro de 2006 (situação acompanhada pelo MeteoPT). Soube através da família que choveu intensamente durante várias horas. A 6 km na Vila da Sertã a ribeira transbordou inundando toda a zona ribeirinha e algumas casas, ficando algumas familias desalojadas.

*outras situações* Queda de neve rara. Em alguns invernos tenho a memória de alguma água neve esporádica. O último nevão ocorreu no início da década de 80 (peço desculpa por não saber precisar o ano).

*Curiosidade* Todo o concelho da Sertã foi nos últimos anos assolado por inúmeros incêndios. A Freguesia do Cabeçudo escapou a essa tragédia, permancendo a única mancha verde intacta das redondezas (afirmam alguns que  se trata de um milagre).


----------



## vitamos (7 Fev 2008 às 14:16)

Hailana disse:


> Olá a todos.
> Acabei de me registar e desde já os meus parabéns por tão bela e interessante iniciativa. De facto não conhecia e tenho muito prazer em fazer parte desta comunidade.
> 
> Queria pedir, se fosse possível, se alguém me poderia informar onde posso encontrar uma descrição detalhada das características climáticas e geográficas de Elvas. Tenho encontrado, em diversos sites e publicações, mas sempre breves referências.
> ...



Oi Hailana! Em primeiro lugar boas vindas!

Aproveitando a boleia deixo também a  pergunta geral, de como encontrar a melhor informação climática, ou perfil do clima de determinada região, cidade ou localidade. Tenho por mim a ideia de que tal não é assim muito fácil! 

Venham de lá esses dados de Nápoles!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2008 às 20:43)

Chegou a vez de falar da minha cidade Olhão.

Diz-se que Olhão, terá derivado da palavra árabe, «AL-HAIN», que significa fonte nascente, e que sofrendo as modificações fonéticas e fonológicas, naturalmente terão levado ao aparecimento do termo «ALHAM», depois «OLHAM» e finalmente OLHÃO. Na versão popular e segundo velhos testemunhos, Olhão é o aumentativo do substantivo comum "olho", com origem num grande "Olho de Água" (fonte, nascente ou poço de grande caudal), já que na zona existiam abundantes olhos de água, o que originou a construção das primeiras "palhotas", feitas em cana e colmo.

*Dados gerais*: *Área*: 126,82 km² ; *População*: 42272 (2006); *Dens. popul.: *322 hab./km (Fonte: Wikipedia)

*No Mapa*: 8 kms a este da Capital do Algarve (Faro)

*Altitude*: 8 metros

*Mar e Serra*: Banhada pela Ria Formosa e com uma serra a cerca de 12 kms (Serra de Monte Figo ou Cerro de São Miguel" 402 metros de altitude")

*Clima*: Com Verões secos e quentes, e Invernos suaves, com uma temperatura média anual de 18ºC, precipitação 500 mm a 600 mm principalmente ocorre no Outono e Inverno.

*Últimos 5 anos situação extrema ou interessante*: As cheias ou inundações em Novembro de 2006 e o dia 25 de Agosto de 2007 que foi o mais chuvoso de sempre, e a passagem ao largo do Algarve o furacão Vince.

*outras situações* : Queda de neve a 2 de Fevereiro de 1954, as cheias de 13 de Outubro de 1989.


----------



## Hailana (8 Fev 2008 às 14:33)

vitamos disse:


> Oi Hailana! Em primeiro lugar boas vindas!
> 
> Aproveitando a boleia deixo também a  pergunta geral, de como encontrar a melhor informação climática, ou perfil do clima de determinada região, cidade ou localidade. Tenho por mim a ideia de que tal não é assim muito fácil!
> 
> Venham de lá esses dados de Nápoles!




Muito obrigada, Vitamos!

De facto eu AGRADECIA IMENSO, se alguém me pudesse facultar essa informaçao, pois preciso desses dados com urgencia e, tal como referi anteriormente, ainda nao consegui encontrar a informaçao detalhada de que necessito.Quer em termos climaticos, quer geograficos.
Por isso, se eventualmente alguém souber onde posso encontrar, desde ja o meu profundo agradecimento.

Fica entao prometido para breve, os dados sobre Napoles!


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2008 às 04:51)

Hailana disse:


> Muito obrigada, Vitamos!
> 
> De facto eu AGRADECIA IMENSO, se alguém me pudesse facultar essa informaçao, pois preciso desses dados com urgencia e, tal como referi anteriormente, ainda nao consegui encontrar a informaçao detalhada de que necessito.Quer em termos climaticos, quer geograficos.
> Por isso, se eventualmente alguém souber onde posso encontrar, desde ja o meu profundo agradecimento.
> ...



Eu tenho a ideia de que a média de Janeiro é 9 e a média de Julho é 23  (lembro-me há uns anos de ver isso no Petit Larousse).
O clima é mediterrânico.
Mas certamente precisas de mais dados...


----------



## GranNevada (12 Fev 2008 às 15:52)

Olá 

Aqui vão as "Normais" para Elvas , período 1931/60 , que é o único de que disponho . Já dá para teres uma ideia correcta do clima de Elvas .

A informação nas colunas é a seguinte :

Temperatura média do mês 
Média das máximas
Média das mínimas
Máxima absoluta
Mínima absoluta
Precipitação média mensal
Precipitação máxima diária







Além disto :

Dias de neve - 0
 "     "   granizo - 1
 "     "   trovoada - 9
 "     "   nevoeiro - 9
 "     "   orvalho - 23
 "     "   geada - 29

*Humidade relativa do ar :*

Média anual às 09 h. - 69 % , com um máx. de 82 % em Dezembro e mín. de 55% em Julho e Agosto .

Média anual às18 h. - 55 % , com um máx. de 80 % em Dezembro e mín. de 27 % em Julho .

*Insolação :*

Anual - 3030,5 horas de Sol ( 67 % ) , com um máx. de 393,3 horas em Julho e mín. de 153,9 horas em Dezembro .

*Nebulosidade :*

Nebulosidade maior ou igual a 8 - 77 dias , com um máx. de 11 dias em Março e mín. de 0 dias em Julho .

Nebulosidade menor ou igual a 2 - 153 dias , com um máx. de 23 dias em Julho e mín. de 7 dias em Março .

*Temperatura do ar : *

Mínimas < 0ºC - 19
Máximas > 25,0ºC - 138
Mínimas > 20,0ºC - 8

*Vento :*

Dias de velocidade média > 36 Km/h - 7
 "     "        "            "    > 55 Km/h - 0

Velocidade média ( Km/h ) para cada rumo :

N - 9,2
NE - 7,7
E - 7,9
SE - 6,4
S - 8,4
SW - 11,4
W - 12,5
NW - 12,1
Dias de calmaria anuais - 41,8 

*Evaporação :*

Anual - 1800,1 mm. , com um máx. de 305,4 mm. em Agosto e mín. de 53,2 mm. em Dezembro .

Pronto , é tudo .
Espero que sirva para o que queres .
Cumprimentos


----------



## Hailana (12 Fev 2008 às 23:26)

Belém,muito obrigada pela ajuda e colaboração.
GranNevada, o meu IMENSO, IMENSO AGRADECIMENTO!!! É mesmo esta a informação de que necessito e com enorme urgência!Veio mesmo em tempo!
Fico muito agradecida pela disponibilidade em colocar toda essa informação.



Os meus maiores cumprimentos.


Ana


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2008 às 00:19)

GRANNEVADA

Onde encontrastes essa tabela sobre Elvas?
Tambem gostava de dar uma vista de olhos a cidade do Porto


----------



## HotSpot (13 Fev 2008 às 10:45)

Moita - Margem Sul (0 msnm a 30 msnm)

Embora a apenas 20 km da capital tem um clima completamente diferente.

Em situações de Baixa Pressão o comportamento é parecido a Lisboa com temperaturas e precipitação semelhantes.

Nas Altas Pressões o cenário muda completamente. Humidade muito elevada que leva à recolha de precipitação quase todas as noites nos meses de Inverno. A temperatura minima nos meses de Inverno é em média inferior em 5ºC em relação à estação de Gago Coutinho em Lisboa. No Inverno 2007/2008 já ocorreram aproximadamente 3 situações em que teve a temperatura minima no País. Temperaturas máximas também mais elevadas em média 2ºC comparando com Gago Coutinho.

No Verão o cenário também não é muito diferente. Noites mais frescas que levam a que as minimas tropicais >20ºC sejam apenas um terço das registadas em Lisboa.

Embora ainda não tenha valores de alguns anos que possam comprovar estes cenários, com o tempo lá os terei.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Fev 2008 às 12:24)

*Moscavide*  38,7766 N / 9,1045 W  22 metros de altitude


Num local onde a altitude é bastante mais baixa que na cidade de Lisboa, situa-se Moscavide. As temperaturas são, de uma forma geral, mais extremas que em Lisboa, com temperaturas mínimas quase sempre mais baixas e máximas quase sempre mais altas que as que ocorrem em Lisboa.
No Inverno, o arrefecimento é mais acentuado e, no Verão, o aquecimento é mais acentuado que em Lisboa, mesmo assim com temperaturas bem menos extremas que em grande parte da Margem Sul ocorrem.


*GranNevada*, será que tens as normais climatológicas de alguma localidade próxima da minha ?
Quando digo próxima, defino-o como estando num raio de 15 km da minha localização.
A minha localização é: 38,7766 N / 9,1045 W.

Obrigado !


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2008 às 11:19)

É a minha vez de caracterizar o clima da minha terra!
Moro num dos milhentos cogumelos que rodeiam o norte da cidade de Lisboa. Mais propriamente no extremo nordeste da freguesia de Odivelas. 10metros a oeste começa a freguesia de Famões, e 50metros a norte começa a freguesia da Ramada.

Segundo o Google Earth, este lugar situa-se mais ou menos a 136m de altitude, e está ladeado a norte e noroeste por duas serras: a Serra de Casal de Cambra (250m de altitude) e a Serra da Amoreira (315m de altitude). A zona circundante de oeste a nordeste encontra-se completamente livre, pelo que daqui consigo ter uma óptima visão sobre a Amadora, Benfica, Monsanto, Alvalade, Aeroporto, e até mesmo nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Arrábida. Do telhado, 2 andares a cima, a vista é muito maior.


Quanto ao clima, e uma vez que só este ano comprei um pluviómetro e um termómetro, não tenho registos de comparação.
De qualquer maneira, e a nível de temperatura, penso que aqui a mínima seja ligeiramente inferior à de Lisboa e a máxima andará ela por ela. No Inverno há alguns dias em que Lisboa se cobre de nevoeiro e aqui isso raramente se verifica, sendo que nesses dias existe uma maior diferença entre as temperaturas aqui verificadas e as registadas em Lisboa. 
Por sua vez, e para contrabalançar o sistema, esta zona (Ah! Ainda não disse, mas chama-se Arroja, e vem de Arrojado, ventoso), é um lugar extremamente ventoso, daí haver ruínas de moinhos de vento mesmo aqui ao lado da minha casa. Vai daí, em Verões, como o de 2008, e devido às nortadas, a temperatura máxima acaba por não subir tanto como na capital. No entanto, em dias em que o vento sopra de Leste/Sudeste, (como aconteceu a 22 de Janeiro deste ano em que tive uma máxima de 23,4ºC), este lugar quase torra!

Para melhor caracterizar a minha terra, localizei a Arroja no Google earth e depois de forma "quase exacta" (penso eu), nuns mapas cedidos pelo IM.

Tive a fazer alguns cálculos pela tonalidade dos pixeis do mapa, e segundo este, a precipitação média anual anda à volta dos 860mm e a temperatura máxima média anual é de 20,3ºC. (Tenho de ver se arranjo os mapas com a temperatura mínima média anual, e da temperatura média anual).

De salientar ainda que Caneças, a 5km de minha casa, tem uma precipitação anual de cerca de 950mm enquanto em Lisboa é de 751mm. 


*Localização:*







*Temperatura máxima média anual:+-20,3ºC*





*Precipitação média anual:+-860mm*






Mais tarde tentarei fazer o mesmo para a terra das minhas raízes, Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.


----------



## belem (28 Fev 2008 às 01:43)

Bom post andré!

Eu não tenho dados sobre a região onde moro, mas posso-me guiar pelas medições feitas pela estação meteorológica localizada na Tapada de Ajuda.
Não tenho agora aqui os dados, mas lembro-me que Julho tem mínima de 18 e máxima de 30.Vou pedir ao ISA os dados.
Posso é salientar que esta região tem um microclima mais ameno que a generalidade do distrito, pois por exemplo, neve nunca a vi ( mesmo durante aquela ocorrência em 2006 em alguns pontos do país, inclusive em algumas partes de Lisboa).
Vivo perto do jardim  tropical ultramarino perto dos Jerónimos e numerosas plantas tropicais crescem ao ar livre sem qualquer problema. Algumas frutificam facilmente: os maracujás banana dão fruta 2 vezes por ano, por exemplo. Papaieiras, mangueiras, sumaúmas, canas-sacarinas, abacateiros e bananeiras crescem bem nos jardins expostos a sul.


----------



## apassosviana (22 Mar 2008 às 18:18)

No Mapa: Noroeste de portugal - Viana do Castelo

Altitude: 2-40 metros (na cidade)  4metros centro historico

Mar e Serra: bem, do centro historico ao mar sao 1.71km, do mesmo a serra de santa luzia são 700m, e é banhada pelo Rio Lima

Clima: No inverno a tº média é de 7ºC e no verão de 22 ºC   25ºC. 
Há em média 7 dias ao ano com tºmin abaixo do 0º e 5 dias em que a tºmin é maior que 20º. 25 dias por ano a tº máxima supera os 30ºC
precipitação 1500 mm aprox principalmente ocorre no Outono e Inverno.

Últimos 5 anos situação extrema ou interessante: Não me ocorre nada
outras situações : houve neve para aí há 35 anos, mas essa eu so vi em fotos


NORMAL CLIMATOLÓGICA: http://geonetwork3.fao.org/aglw/climate6.php?xcoord=-8.833333%C2%B0&ycoord=41.7%C2%B0&dddms=dd Período 1961-1990


----------



## belem (29 Mar 2008 às 21:15)

apassosviana disse:


> No Mapa: Noroeste de portugal - Viana do Castelo
> 
> Altitude: 2-40 metros (na cidade)  4metros centro historico
> 
> ...



Essa média de verão é em relação à média das máximas? Talvez seja um pouco mais, não tenho a certeza.Penso que talvez seja um pouco superior. Já a média deverá andar em torno dos 20,21,certo?
Tendo em conta sua localização serra e mar, a sua vegetação luxuriante, vives numa região espectacular!


----------



## apassosviana (31 Mar 2008 às 14:53)

belem disse:


> Essa média de verão é em relação à média das máximas? Talvez seja um pouco mais, não tenho a certeza.Penso que talvez seja um pouco superior. Já a média deverá andar em torno dos 20,21,certo?
> Tendo em conta sua localização serra e mar, a sua vegetação luxuriante, vives numa região espectacular!



talvez nao seja tao alto, guiei-me pelos mapas do im (são 22-22.5º) um erro das cores (e meu) vegetação (só eucaliptos e queimados em 2005/2006), agora em recuperação.


----------



## belem (1 Abr 2008 às 02:34)

apassosviana disse:


> talvez nao seja tao alto, guiei-me pelos mapas do im (são 22-22.5º) um erro das cores (e meu) vegetação (só eucaliptos e queimados em 2005/2006), agora em recuperação.



Esses 22-22.5 são média ou média das máximas? 
Eu referia-me à vegetação em geral: jardins, serras, etc...
Mas os eucaliptos e os incêndios realmente são uma pena...


----------



## apassosviana (5 Abr 2008 às 12:03)

belem disse:


> Esses 22-22.5 são média ou média das máximas?
> Eu referia-me à vegetação em geral: jardins, serras, etc...
> Mas os eucaliptos e os incêndios realmente são uma pena...



são a média estival, segundo dados so IM


----------



## psm (5 Abr 2008 às 22:05)

No meu avatar está quase em resumo o clima do estoril,e da assafora, mas do estoril quase toda a gente o conhece.

Assafora fica ligeiramente a sul da ericeira tem um verão muito fresco e com muitos nevoeiros de advecção e espectaculares.muitas das vezes é mau ir á praia (são julião), os melhores meses praia são maio ,setembro meses com pouca nortada.


----------



## Fil (5 Abr 2008 às 23:14)

Só para tirar dúvidas, aqui estão as médias precisas de Viana do Castelo:

*Inverno*
Dezembro: 10,3ºC (14,9ºC / 5,6ºC)
Janeiro: 9,4ºC (14,1ºC / 4,8ºC)
Fevereiro: 10,4ºC (14,8ºC / 6,1ºC)

*Verão*
Junho: 18,3ºC (23,5ºC / 13,1ºC)
Julho: 20,3ºC (25,7ºC / 14,9ºC)
Agosto: 19,9ºC (25,7ºC / 14,1ºC)

Anual: 14,6ºC (19,7ºC / 9,6ºC)


----------



## joaodelai (3 Jan 2009 às 20:59)

*Normais climatológicas da sua cidade/estação*

Não sei se há um tópico assim já, mais eu gostaria de saber as normais de suas cidades... se faz calor, faz frio, quando chove, se neva. vou começar com a minha cidade.

Cascavel: 798m 25ºS' 53ºO'
A cidade tem um clima ameno o ano inteiro, nem muito frio e nem muito quente, mais no verão ondas de calor fazem a temperatura subir a mais de 33ºC com frequencia, e no inverno a temperatura cai abaixo de 5ºC regularmente e abaixo de 0ºC de 2 a 5 vezes por ano. Chove o ano inteiro, as precipitações se concentram nos meses de setembro, outubro, novembro, e dezembro. Costuma nevar de 20/15 em 20/15 anos. E a cidade recebe de 8 a 12 geadas por ano.

Normais de Janeiro: 
max: 28ºC min: 19ºC

Normais de Abril:
max: 26ºC min: 16ºC

Normais de Julho:
max: 19ºC min: 11ºC

Normais de Setembro:
max: 24ºC min 14ºC

Um Abraço.


----------



## stormy (2 Mar 2009 às 22:18)

bem, os microclimas dos lugares onde gosto mais de estar( lagoa de sto andre e lisboa-olivais ) sao bastante proprios.
em lisboa e na lagoa o clima é similar  sendo mediterraneo suave ao longo de todo o ano, sem geadas ( tmin menor ou igual a 0Cº) embora , por vezes a temperatura caia a 2Cº em situaçoes anticiclonicas de inverno ( nov,dez,jan,fev e mar) a media da temperatura do mes mais frio( janeiro) ronda , nos dois locais os 11Cº variando entre 9Cº em anos mais frios e 13Cº
 em anos mais quentes as temperaturas absolutas para este mes variam entre 0Cº e 22Cº.
no mes mais quente ( agosto) a temperatura media é de 23-24Cº na lagoa e 24Cº em lisboa com extremos entre 12Cº e 42Cº  apesar da media das minimas ser alta em ambos os sitios ( cerca de 17-18Cº
), devido á influencia maritima e apesar de ja ter registado minimas de 27 graus normalmente há poucas noites tropicais ( lisboa tem mais que a lagoa).
em termos anuais há duas estaçoes bem defenidas( os meses de transiçao sao muito irregulares e sao genericamente outubro e abril por isso prefiro dividir o ano em apenas duas estaçoes) uma quente e seca com tmed mensal superior a 15Cº (1 ABR-31OCT) e outra fresca e humida com tmed mensal menor que 15Cº (31 OCT-1ABR) é de realsar a ocorrencia de 4 " meses tropicais" com tmed maior ou igual a 20Cº ( JUN-SET) a media anual varia entre 16-18Cº situando-se normalmente entre 16.5 e 17.5 graus.
as precipitaçoes sofrem grandes mudanças inter anuais sendo a precipitaçao media situada entre os 600-800mm a RH  é sempre mediana nunca sendo muito alta nem baixa ( situa-se entre 40-80%na maior parte dos dias) a insolaçao é abundante com valores superiores a 55% dos possiveis para a latitude.
em termos de fenomenos interessantes, por vezes ocorrem trovoadas ( menos vezes que no interior) ou "tempestades de inverno" ( tipo a erica) embora as cut-off sejam sem duvida o fenomeno mais  fascinante.
em termos de biodiversidade as plantas tropicais dao-se muito bem.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Mar 2009 às 22:22)

Como é que posso saber o clima da minha terra?


----------



## stormy (9 Mar 2009 às 17:38)

thunderboy disse:


> Como é que posso saber o clima da minha terra?



podes consultar o IM ou fazes como eu, calculas medias ( as minhas só teem 7 anos )


----------



## thunderboy (9 Mar 2009 às 17:41)

stormy disse:


> podes consultar o IM ou fazes como eu, calculas medias ( as minhas só teem 7 anos )


Pois mas a capital distrito mais perto fica a mais de 30km.


----------



## stormy (9 Mar 2009 às 17:45)

thunderboy disse:


> Pois mas a capital distrito mais perto fica a mais de 30km.



diz o que achas, mesmo que nao tenhas dados 100% crediveis diz qual é a tua ideia do clima , poe uns valores arredondados para ser mais facil a compreensao e já está


----------



## thunderboy (9 Mar 2009 às 17:50)

stormy disse:


> diz o que achas, mesmo que nao tenhas dados 100% crediveis diz qual é a tua ideia do clima , poe uns valores arredondados para ser mais facil a compreensao e já está



O clima daqui é um pouco mais extremado que o da capital distrito(Santarém), mas isso deve dar uma ideia
Por exemplo hoje a mínima foi de 5.4ºC e o IM previu 7ºC para Santarém. Quanto à máxima essa bateu certo, no Verão é um pouco mais aqui, 1/2ºC.
Mas como posso eu confiar nas mínimas se chega a haver 5ºC ou mais, a menos, de diferença entre o previsto e aqui?


----------



## stormy (9 Mar 2009 às 20:27)

thunderboy disse:


> O clima daqui é um pouco mais extremado que o da capital distrito(Santarém), mas isso deve dar uma ideia
> Por exemplo hoje a mínima foi de 5.4ºC e o IM previu 7ºC para Santarém. Quanto à máxima essa bateu certo, no Verão é um pouco mais aqui, 1/2ºC.
> Mas como posso eu confiar nas mínimas se chega a haver 5ºC ou mais, a menos, de diferença entre o previsto e aqui?



o da louriceira de cima em arruda  é mais extremado do que o de lisboa embora tendendo a ser cerca 3 graus mais frio....a zona oeste tem alguns microclimas bastante extremados e interessantes como o de bucelas, torres vedras, rio maior , alenquer ,alcobaça,etc


----------



## meteo (9 Mar 2009 às 23:39)

Paço de Arcos


*No Mapa*-  Entre Lisboa e Cascais,pertence ao concelho de Oeiras.
*Altitude* 0 metros  

*Verão*Temperaturas amenas e algo ventoso.Mais fresco que a capital por influencia do Oceano.
Com Verões onde o vento Norte predomina as temperaturas máximas são relativamente baixas..Praticamente a máxima só ultrapassa os 30 e as mínimas os 20 graus com fluxo de Leste..

*Inverno* Ameno..Menos frio que a capital,e costuma surpreender nos meses de Fevereiro e Março quando aparecem os primeiros dias de calor..Por vezes das temperaturas máximas mais altas de Portugal Continental nesses dias de algum calor. Nunca pensei ser possível ver neve neste local 

*Últimos 5 anos situação extrema ou interessante*-episódio de neve a 29/01/2006, mesmo junto ao mar..


----------



## thunderboy (9 Mar 2009 às 23:42)

stormy disse:


> o da louriceira de cima em arruda  é mais extremado do que o de lisboa embora tendendo a ser cerca 3 graus mais frio....a zona oeste tem alguns microclimas bastante extremados e interessantes como o de bucelas, torres vedras, rio maior , alenquer ,alcobaça,etc


E agora acrescenta lá Alcanena a essa lista

Aqui a nortada é presença certa todos os Verões com muita frequência assim como temperaturas negativas no Inverno e Perto ou acima dos 40ºC no Verão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2009 às 23:43)

meteo disse:


> *Últimos 5 anos situação extrema ou interessante*-episódio de neve a 28/01/2006, mesmo junto ao mar..



Pequena correcção: Foi num domingo, dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006.


----------



## meteo (9 Mar 2009 às 23:48)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Pequena correcção: Foi num domingo, dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006.



Pois é  já está corrigido..Obrigado
Como foi possível falhar essa data....


----------



## stormy (10 Mar 2009 às 21:54)

thunderboy disse:


> E agora acrescenta lá Alcanena a essa lista
> 
> Aqui a nortada é presença certa todos os Verões com muita frequência assim como temperaturas negativas no Inverno e Perto ou acima dos 40ºC no Verão.



ok mas realmente é muito giro ver climas tao diversos em tao pequenas distancias...em bucelas os nevoeiros sao lindos ficando o vale meio coberto e a diferença de temperaturas entre as duas massas de ar chega a 6Cº ESTE ANO AS TORNEIRAS CONGELARAM NA LOURICEIRA mas devido á posiçao num alto, nao caio geada é o que se chama geada negra nao se vê mas quando acordamos os trancos das arvores estao congelados e hirtos como é obvio morrem e os limoes ficam congelados e quando decongelam ficam como geleia ( ruptura de tecidos) e cheiram a podre....nos vales devido á humidade formao-se camadões de 2 cm de gelo
o verao na louriceira nao é muito quente com noites frescas e a precipitaçao anual é maior que na capital talvez possa ser classificado o clima da louriceira como csb... 
quando nevou ( jan de 06 e 07) acumulou 10 e 5cm respectivamente e houve 4 dias com permanencia de neve no solo nas areas sombrias em 06


----------



## thunderboy (11 Mar 2009 às 00:06)

stormy disse:


> ok mas realmente é muito giro ver climas tao diversos em tao pequenas distancias...em bucelas os nevoeiros sao lindos ficando o vale meio coberto e a diferença de temperaturas entre as duas massas de ar chega a 6Cº ESTE ANO AS TORNEIRAS CONGELARAM NA LOURICEIRA mas devido á posiçao num alto, nao caio geada é o que se chama geada negra nao se vê mas quando acordamos os trancos das arvores estao congelados e hirtos como é obvio morrem e os limoes ficam congelados e quando decongelam ficam como geleia ( ruptura de tecidos) e cheiram a podre....nos vales devido á humidade formao-se camadões de 2 cm de gelo
> o verao na louriceira nao é muito quente com noites frescas e a precipitaçao anual é maior que na capital talvez possa ser classificado o clima da louriceira como csb...
> quando nevou ( jan de 06 e 07) acumulou 10 e 5cm respectivamente e houve 4 dias com permanencia de neve no solo nas areas sombrias em 06



Aqui também congelaram torneiras e tudo o que era água gelou incluindo um ribeiro 
O gelo durou o dia inteiro
Já agora qual foi a temperatura mínima aí?


----------



## stormy (13 Mar 2009 às 18:03)

thunderboy disse:


> Aqui também congelaram torneiras e tudo o que era água gelou incluindo um ribeiro
> O gelo durou o dia inteiro
> Já agora qual foi a temperatura mínima aí?



nada de especial....-0.1Cº mas devido á proximidade de uma parede ( 20cm) e ao facto de estar entre duas  casas( há um espaço de 10mts entre as casas, virado a NNO, e um galinheiro nesse espaço) e a 3mts de altura em relaçao ao chao a margem de erro deve rondar 0.5Cº.
 a maxima nem a 7 chegou nesse dia.....


----------

